# Grüne Wiese Projekt



## sagi7 (27. Okt 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich plane ein grüne Wiese Projekt - herrlich.
Ich möchte mal meine Ideen in das Forum werfen, um Erfahrungen anderer einzuholen.

Die Software ist eine kaufmännische kommerzielle Individualentwicklung - also kein Grafikgedönse...

Als Buildsystem nehme ich Maven. Artefakte lege ich in einem Nexus ab. Habe ich schon - funktioniert gut - nehme ich weiter.
Dann will ich eventuell noch einen CI Server einsetzen - ich denke da zuerst an Jenkins und bitte um Meinungen.
Datenbank ist mir eigentlich ziemlich latte - ich denke ich nehme die freie Oracle, um diese auch mal benutzt zu haben. Was mir in der Express Edition fehlt ist die Replikation. Einschränkungen auf DB Größe, Anzahl Procs und Sockets ist kein Thema. 
Wie sieht es mit Backup in dieser Variante aus?
Wenn ich das Backup nicht befriedigend gelöst bekomme, nehme ich Oracle als DEV und Postgres als Prod.

Als Appserver möchte ich JBoss/Wildfly nehmen - den hatte ich schon - der funktioniert und ich kenne mich mit ihm aus.

Dann noch EJB/REST.

Als GUI möchte ich JSF/Primefaces/HTML5 nehmen, da ich denke, der Trend geht eindeutig in diese Richtung. Ich habe bis jetzt Swing/Webstart entwickelt - funktioniert gut, ist aber nach meinem Gefühl auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ich denke, meine Bedürfnisse sollten auch mit JSF funktionieren
(sortierbare, filterbare, exportierbare Tabellen, - Eingabevalidierungen, Layouter, Komponenten (Datum, eigene Bean Komponenten),  Autovervollständiger ...

Dann habe ich noch ein MDA Tool entdeckt, dass mir sehr gut gefällt - UML Lab von Yatta Solution.
Das funktioniert gut als Eclipse Plugin und die Templates sind sehr gut anpassbar.
Ich hatte schon mal AndroMDA (schrecklich), objectiF (war gut - UML Lab fühlt sich aber besser an und läuft auch unter Linux). Da tendiere ich zu UML Lab.

Dann noch eine Prise JUnit (evtl Webunit - die GUI Tests haben mir bei Swing immer gefehlt), CDI und Findbugs.
Drucken will ich mit Jasperreports/Ireport.
Persistenz mit JPA2.
Ich bitte um Kommentare und Praxiserfahrungen zu den einzelnen Layern bzw. Produkten/Bibliotheken.

schöne Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Okt 2014)

Was sollen wir den da kommentieren? Es wurden die erstbesten Suchtreffer von Google für ein Technologiestack genommen.

Ja kann man machen. Oder eben ganz anders. Wir kennen die Anforderungen nicht


----------



## Ruzmanz (27. Okt 2014)

Was genau ist "CDI"? Das sieht so seltsam zwischen JUnit und Findbugs aus.


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Okt 2014)

Contexts and Dependency Injection

Ist da bei Findbugs natürlich falsch


----------

